# Board bag for big board and big boots



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Just bought a Dakine snow board bag on Amazon. I am a big guy so always looking for items that actually work for me. This bag is great so thought I would repost my review here for others. 

Lets be clear I am a big guy. I am 6'6" and weigh in at 300lbs. This bag is perfect for my big stuff. I have squeezed into this bag a 171 Elan El Grande Snowboard which has a waist width of 284 (This is currently the largest snow board made) as well as size 17 Ride Bigfoot Boots. Not only that because the boots are stored at either end of the snowboard it creates a space in the middle where I have put my helmet and all my clothes and gear. I now have everything in one package ready to go. The only concern is if something happens to this I lose everything. And no I did not even need to adjust my bindings to make everything fit. For you smaller guys I would think you would be swimming int his 175cm bag. I can understand the comments about being able to fit two sets of boots in this bag. My boots are huge and they fit comfortable. This is saying a lot.

The only negative I would say is the the clips on the bag seem to be pretty light weight plastic so not sure how those will hold up over time. And while I would not call the zippers top grade the are not horrible either. For my very occasional trip I think they will work fine, but if you were using this bag a great deal then I might look elsewhere.


----------

